# inverter is dead



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

My twelve year old 600w continuous, 1800w peak surge inverter has packed up,DC power going in no AC comeing out, cooling fan is working.

It is a american import so spares might be a problem,I have taken the back off ,fuses are all ok, no sign of heat damage or loose connections.

Will it be worth trying to have it repaired?, or do I bite the bullet and replace it with something more modern?  

Cheers folks 

Les.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Cheap as chips - Buy a new one.
C.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'll have a look at it if you want to post it to me.


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*inverter*

PM sent cheers.


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*inverter*

Thanks for your reply Clive.

I am not sure which route to take replacing duff piece of kit

Primary use is for TV/Freeview box, but the wifes hair dryer 800w is used at least once a day :roll:

Should I buy.
150/300w just for the TV etc.
1000w for the hair dryer.

Maplin are selling a 300w for £25 and a 150w for £20

Quasar Electronics have a 1000w 2500w for £130

Cheers Les.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I think that you will have to have a pure sine wave inverter to run the hair dryer successfully. Do a search for pure sine wave on ebay, that will give you an idea of what is available.


----------

